# Korean Kimchi ... ?



## ohayo (May 4, 2008)

Hello

I really want to make kimchi, but I have some questions

All th recipes I found had sugar, In this country _we don't add sugar to anything unless it's a desert_

so do I have to add sugar, and dose it have big effect on the kimchi taste ?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 4, 2008)

I can't answer your question but I know someone who can.  She'll be on tomorrow.  I will send a link to jennyema.  Someone else may be able to answer though.  Please check back tomorrow also.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (May 5, 2008)

What country is "this country"?  From the name I would assume perhaps Japan?

Sugar is added to a lot of savory foods, ham glaze or many stir fry's, for instance.  Anything with a sweet/salty contrast.



At any rate, I've never made my own kimchi but it is indeed delicious.  Best of luck.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 5, 2008)

the sugar adds sweetness to cut the bitterness of the vinegar and the flavor of the fermentation. I would add it.


----------



## ironchef (May 5, 2008)

BrazenAmateur said:


> What country is "this country"? From the name I would assume perhaps Japan?


 
I doubt that it's Japan since sugar or mirin is added to a lot of savory dishes.

At any rate, I'll bet that this is another of those "one-and-out" posts.


----------



## jennyema (May 5, 2008)

Most kimchi recipes call for a very small amount of sugar.

Sugar is added to savory recipes of many cuisines because, combined with salt, it enhances the savory flavor of the food.

Here's one kimchi recipe I have made before and like.


----------



## ohayo (May 5, 2008)

thank you for all the replies

I guess I will make a small amount to taste 

I am not from japan, it more like the middle east


----------



## chefa1a (May 6, 2008)

*Kimchi   kimchee*

Is Korean

I would guess it is not only meant to _*offset*_ the spicy hot chili paste,

but to help in _*fermenting*_.  Sugar is used in brewing and other  processes,

when the sugars converts to CO2 you have successfully  gained energy and 

the fermentation process. 


I love kimchi in stir-frys, soups, salads, burgers, burritos.......and as Banchan


----------



## PJP (Jun 10, 2008)

So I guess adding sweetners such as Splender to Kimchi may not be good for fermentation purposes?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 12, 2008)

If you are attempting to prepare something from another culture - you may want to follow the recipe the first time, even if it does not conform to the way you do things in your culture.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jun 12, 2008)

Kim chi comes in many forms in Korea Chinese cabbage being among the most popular 
but it is made with many different vegetables and a touch of sugar really helps the flavor come out. I lived in Japan for two years with a Korean mamasan for a land lady and ate tons of her Kim Chi now I make my own and love it


----------



## elaine l (Jun 12, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Most kimchi recipes call for a very small amount of sugar.
> 
> Sugar is added to savory recipes of many cuisines because, combined with salt, it enhances the savory flavor of the food.
> 
> Here's one kimchi recipe I have made before and like.



That recipe looks great.  I am going to try it.  I noticed your in MA. Where is there a Korean market?


----------



## PJP (Jul 15, 2008)

Korean Kimchi is awesome.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 15, 2008)

elaine l said:


> That recipe looks great. I am going to try it. I noticed your in MA. Where is there a Korean market?


 
There is a Korean market in Union Sq. in Somerville.  I forget the name, though.

All the Super 88's carry Korean stuff.

there is a huge Korean superstore, Super H Mart, opening this fall in Burlington


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2008)

jennyema said:


> There is a Korean market in Union Sq. in Somerville. I forget the name, though.
> 
> All the Super 88's carry Korean stuff.
> 
> there is a huge Korean superstore, Super H Mart, opening this fall in Burlington


 

Jen, do you know where in Burl.?  That's not far from me.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 15, 2008)

Andy

Someone at Chowhound said it'll be located behind the Burlington Market Basket in the old Decathlon/La-Z Boy building.

I have no idea where that is, but will definitely be finding out!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, Jen.  It's near the Burlington Mall on Middlesex Turnpike.  There is an exit off Rt.128 (I 95) for the Middlesex Turnpike near the Rt. 3 interchange.

That's a pretty high rent district for a Korean market.  The other ethnic markets are on the other side of town.


----------



## GB (Jul 15, 2008)

That is very close to my in-laws house. I am excited to here about this.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 15, 2008)

"H Mart, a chain of Korean and Asian supermarkets with a devoted following, plans to enter the region with a 51,000-square-foot superstore in Burlington, near Route 128 and the Burlington Mall."

Large Korean grocery coming - The Boston Globe


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, Jen. I'm looking forward to their being there. Burlington is close and I know it well. I lived there for 18 years.  My daughter lives there now and I'm going to have to find out why she didn't tell me about it!


----------

